# †† صلاة للرب يسوع المسيح ††



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*
+†+


بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
استطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى
سلام المسيح لكل اخواتى واخوانى فى الرب يسوع
الرب يبارك حياتكم من الان والى الابد امين





الهى الراعى الصالح.




اشكرك من اجل نعمك الجزيله من اجل حبك اللامحدود .. اجثو بين يديك متضرعا لك ان تقبلنى اليك ابنا يا ابى ..تقبلنى ابنا رغم اتساخ ثوبى ورغم خطايا ذاتى ورغم بعدى عنك فانت ابى الحنون
الهى انى ادعوك ان تاتى وتقف على باب قلبى وتقرع هذا الباب وتدخل اليه وتتعشى معى ..تعال اصنع من هذا القلب مسكنا لك .تعال اصنع من القلب القاسى قلبا كله حنان .تعالى اهلنى لكى اكون ابن لك فى كل صفاتك احتزى وفى كل افعالى اكون ابنا لك 
الهى انى اريد ان امجدك ولكنى عاجز لاجل خطاياى فعلمنى كيف امجدك بين كل الشعوب وارفع اسمك بين كل الامم
كثير ما اعثر الناس فى وكثيرا ما حادو عن طريق الخير بسبب عثرتى لهم فكيف يكون ابن ملك الملوك بهذه العثرات
الهى طهرنى واعطينى ان احيا ممجدا...
التمسك فى هذا الصباح ان تشبع روحى بك وحدك مدمت قد اشبعت جسدى 
التمسك فى هذا الصباح ان تروى عطش نفسى بك وحدك مدمت قد رويت ظمأ فمى 
التمسك فى هذا الصباح ان تهبنى منزلا فى سماك مدمت قد مهدت لى الارض هنا لامشى عليها
احــبك يا الهى
مازلت ابحث عن الغفران ايها الحــب... 
ايها الحب فى هذا الصباح ادعوك ان تنزع عنى الخصام فاليوم ادركت انى فى خصام يقلق نفسى فارجوك انزع عنى تلك الروح الغريبه ففى الخصام اقف للحكم واحكم حسب احكامك واحفظ شرائعك وفرائضك فى كل مواسمك واقدس سبوتك ... فى كل هذا افعل خيرا ولكن يبقى الخصام فى داخلى يقلق حياتى 
ايها الحب ادعوك ان تهدى خصام نفسى مع نفسى ومع غيرى وتعلمنى السلامه لنفسى ولغيرى.
ايها الحب ما اروعك اله اسمك المبارك العظيم كل حين 
الهى الطيب الحنون ابو كل رأفه اتضرع اليك انت تمنحى الحب
لكى احب به الكل دون تفرقه انى اليوم اجثوا بين يداك الحانينتان اللتان طالما علمت بالحب هبنى ان احب لانك انت الحب علمنى ان اعلن للكل حبك هذااعلن لمن اساء الى اعلن لمن احبنى انك انت الحب انت الذى تسكن فيا الهى الطيب انحنى الان ساجدا لحبك الفائق الذى لايدركه عقلى 
انحنى طالبا الغفران بحـــبك
انحنى طالبا الحب الغافر الذى يطهرنى من كل خطيه 
انحنى واطلب حبك فهبنى اياه يا اله الحب
يا من تركت سماءك وجعلت من خشبه العار سماءك لاجل انك احببت البشر هبنى ذاك الحب الذى يطهرنى من الداخل فارى ان كل من حولى هم احبائى يا من تركت الحياه ومت لاجل حبك لى
هبنى تلك الحياه المملوءه حبا حتى احب الاخرين وان جعلونى فى عقولهم ميتا ..
الهى الطيب نفسى تسجد لك وذات تعلن انك انت الهى ولك وحدك ينبغى كل تمجيد *​


----------

